# Admission Into Aga Khan Medical College



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, 
can i anyone plz tell me about the procedure to apply to Aga khan medical college as a foreign student. i know its a private college so SFS and PTAP don't apply. Also, is karachi a dangerous place to live in now days? i want to apply to Aga Khan but my parents and I are scared about all that political unrest in karachi...would u guyz suggest going to a med school outside of karachi just because of what the situation is like in karachi these days or is it just over hyped by the media and karach is not that bad after all?


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

Emma101 said:


> Hi,
> can i anyone plz tell me about the procedure to apply to Aga khan medical college as a foreign student. i know its a private college so SFS and PTAP don't apply. Also, is karachi a dangerous place to live in now days? i want to apply to Aga Khan but my parents and I are scared about all that political unrest in karachi...would u guyz suggest going to a med school outside of karachi just because of what the situation is like in karachi these days or is it just over hyped by the media and karach is not that bad after all?


hey....
for admission details i would like to tell u that be in touch with the Aga Khan Uni official site......all the latest info u can get from there..!!
about Karachi i would say that its not that bad to live there.....many of my family members had studied from Aha Khan...and yeah u can say that its hyped by media...
All the best


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I don't know much about the university. But Karachi is definitely hyped by the media.

- - - Updated - - -

Well I don't know much about the university. But Karachi is definitely hyped by the media.


----------

